# can mother go with other babys?



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

i would like to know if i might be able to put a holding mother victorian in with other babys that are about a half an inch now?
she has been holding for 7days now n im seeing eyes as of today!
my male pundamilia nyererei is trying to protect her in my 55g tank while she hides in the same corner of the tank for the last week and my other four females are trying to pick on her.. 
i just dont wana loss the babys. 
any suggestions would help 
iv also heard of people putting a divider on the tank with male on one side and females on the other side and they would breed through the divider?..


----------

